#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  >  狼漫畫off white!!!

## 小芸

不知道大家知不知道美國有個網站叫OFF WHITE
他畫的狼超讚的！總之我超極推薦狼兒們去看看〜
不過說不定你們都知道呢. :wuffer_thpt: 
是超好看的漫畫喔〜

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿傻：

      本狼也超愛看OFF WHITE呢！！！可是本狼已經好久沒看了！！！ :wuffer_bawl: 很多獸漫本狼都沒看完，還有一個女大生變狼人的漫畫(托比提供)、台灣某獸畫的系列四格、館主的《機甲盤古》都還沒看完哪！！！希冀這幾個月能有時間看完！！！

還有，阿傻的頭圖好可愛！！！ :wuffer_glee: 

                                                                                        北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                                     102/9/17    15:27

----------


## 小芸

To斯冰菊〜
我超瘋OFF WHITE的餒＞＜每天都期待新的！可惜他畫的很慢說〜
謝謝你；）我練好久才畫的出像樣點的東西出來呢〜
                                                               傻氣狼兒 回

----------


## 沄详

這是tanathe藝術家的作品 對吧
雖然有看過 但因為英文不好...
恩你知道的 看圖而已看圖～
tanathe真的很厲害　且越畫越好
每一頁都很細心處理細部跟光影～
真希望可以收藏...(其實都有在右鍵...

----------


## 小芸

沄詳：〜
我好喜歡他畫的東西喔！就像你說的，他畫的超精細的，我看過他在畫的情景（YouTube 影片）一些我認為已經很完美的地方他還一直修，陰影畫的超級棒！（因為本狼陰影畫的很爛）我就是看了他的漫畫才開始接觸電腦繪畫軟體說〜
我每次要看的時候英文詞典都准備好好的（抱緊快譯通

----------


## 雷恩特

這部漫畫我欣賞過,感謝您在發一次資源囉>//<

說到「機甲盤古」我最近才買到他的獸本~開心不少~!!

有興趣 我在發資源吧!

作者也很努力呢，畫風真是越來越讚了！

----------


## 小芸

雷恩特：
歐歐恩恩他真的畫的超讚的wwwwwww
不過因為太強了~所以一些血腥的地方看到都怕怕的哈哈（？
真的越畫越好了呢www他也開始把之前的頁數改的更精細了><
只可惜有一些都看不懂（應該說很多owo
恩恩雷恩特可以多多分享東西歐歐~~~~
謝謝雷恩特的回覆:33

----------

